# Raptors Summer League 2012



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Well, after 6/7 lacklustre offseasons, this one is certainly making up for lost time. 

Right around the corner we have the Summer League. 

*2012 Vegas Summer League Game Schedule.* 

All times Pacific (PT). Schedule subject to change

Friday July 13
COX Pavilion
1 PM – Atlanta vs. Washington
*3 PM – Houston vs. Toronto*
5 PM – Golden State vs. LA Lakers
7 PM – Sacramento vs. Charlotte

Saturday July 14
COX Pavilion
1 PM – Memphis vs. New York
3 PM – Golden State vs. Denver
5 PM – LA Lakers vs. Sacramento
7 PM – Houston vs. Washington

Sunday July 15
COX Pavilion
1 PM – New York vs. Phoenix
3 PM – Denver vs. Dallas
5 PM – San Antonio vs. Atlanta
7 PM – Washington vs. NBA D-League

Thomas & Mack
*3:30 PM – Toronto vs. Miami*
5:30 PM – Cleveland vs. Charlotte
7:30 PM – New Orleans vs. Portland

Monday July 16
COX Pavilion
1 PM – Atlanta vs. Boston
*3 PM – Dallas vs. Toronto*
5 PM – Cleveland vs. NBA D-League
7 PM – LA Clippers vs. Minnesota

Thomas & Mack
3:30 PM – Houston vs. Sacramento
5:30 PM – LA Lakers vs. Miami
7:30 PM – Milwaukee vs. New Orleans

Tuesday July 17
COX Pavilion
1 PM – Denver vs. New York
3 PM – Washington vs. Memphis
5 PM – Portland vs. Houston
7 PM – Chicago vs. Boston

Thomas & Mack
3:30 PM – San Antonio vs. LA Lakers
5:30 PM – Cleveland vs. Phoenix
7:30 PM – Minnesota vs. Charlotte

Wednesday July 18
COX Pavilion
1 PM – Milwaukee vs. Washington
3 PM – Chicago vs. Houston
5 PM – Atlanta vs. Dallas
7 PM – San Antonio vs. LA Clippers

Thomas & Mack
*3:30 PM – Sacramento vs. Toronto*
5:30 PM – New Orleans vs. Phoenix
7:30 PM – Golden State vs. Miami
InsideHoops.com

Thursday July 19
COX Pavilion
*1 PM – New York vs. Toronto*
3 PM – Portland vs. Atlanta
5 PM – Cleveland vs. Minnesota
7 PM – NBA D-League vs. Milwaukee

Thomas & Mack
3:30 PM – Boston vs. Sacramento
5:30 PM – LA Clippers vs. LA Lakers
7:30 PM – Charlotte vs. Denver

Friday July 20
COX Pavilion
1 PM – New York vs. Cleveland
3 PM – Denver vs. Portland
5 PM – Miami vs. San Antonio
7 PM – NBA D-League vs. Phoenix

Thomas & Mack
3:30 PM – Memphis vs. Charlotte
5:30 PM – Chicago vs. Golden State
7:30 PM – Dallas vs. New Orleans
InsideHoops.com

Saturday July 21
COX Pavilion
1 PM – Portland vs. Miami
3 PM – Dallas vs. San Antonio
5 PM – NBA D-League vs. Minnesota
7 PM – Memphis vs. Phoenix 

Thomas & Mack
3:30 PM – Golden State vs. New Orleans
5:30 PM – Chicago vs. LA Clippers
7:30 PM – Milwaukee vs. Boston

Sunday July 22
COX Pavilion
1 PM – Chicago vs. Milwaukee
3 PM – Boston vs. LA Clippers
5 PM – Memphis vs. Minnesota

All times Pacific (PT). Schedule subject to change


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Streaming


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

No official roster yet - however Tu Holloway has confirmed he will make up part of the squad. 

Acy, Ross and Ed are all expected to play. 

I fully expect us to continue the train hard, play hard ethic that Casey is trying to build into the franchise. 

Rockets, Cavs and Pistons all look to have really solid rosters too.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Some players confirmed for the Roster...


Blake Schilb (28) - SG - Élan Chalon (France)
Bobby Brown (27) - PG - EWE Baskets (Germany)
Ed Davis (23) - PF - Toronto Raptors
Quincy Acy (21) - PF - Toronto Raptors
Terrell Stoglin (20) - PG - Maryland (Undrafted FA)
Terrence Ross (21) - SG - Toronto Raptors
Tu Holloway (22) - PG - Xavier (Undrafted FA)


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Porn Player said:


> Some players confirmed for the Roster...
> 
> 
> Blake Schilb (28) - SG - Élan Chalon (France)
> ...


No Jonas? Out of everyone on the team, I'm actually the most excited to see Quincy Acy play. I'll have to catch a couple games for sure.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Jonas is doing the Olympic thing.

I am going to be in Vegas on Friday and will see if I can convince my comrades to spend 2hrs at the COX to see the game. If so I will take pics and post a recap, supposing the game isn't on TV.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

raptors have ruined ed davis. guy was never given the minutes to develope. when amir was in the dog house and bargnani injured all season somehow we opted to play guys like aaron gray... ed davis should have played 32min per game last year. how did he end up playing less minutes than his rookie season? **** the coaching staff.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Ed Davis isn't long for this team. Too bad since I think he can amount to something eventually.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

^ that would be amazing if you could recap Speedythief.

Ross vs Lamb for the first game is just too good.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

speedythief said:


> Jonas is doing the Olympic thing.
> 
> I am going to be in Vegas on Friday and will see if I can convince my comrades to spend 2hrs at the COX to see the game. If so I will take pics and post a recap, supposing the game isn't on TV.


Oh yeah I guess thats slightly more important than summer league basketball.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

*Full Roster.*

Ben Uzoh (24) - PG - Toronto Raptors
Blake Schilb (28) - SG - Élan Chalon (France)
Bobby Brown (27) - PG - EWE Baskets (Germany)
Daniel Orton (21) - C - New Mexico Thunderbirds
Ed Davis (23) - PF - Toronto Raptors
Quincy Acy (21) - PF - Toronto Raptors
Rodney Carney (28) - SF - Liaoning Dinosaurs (China)
Terrell Stoglin (20) - PG - Maryland (Undrafted FA)
Terrence Ross (21) - SG - Toronto Raptors
Trent Plaisted - (25) - C - Aliağa Petkim (Turkey)
Tu Holloway (22) - PG - Xavier (Undrafted FA)


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Tips off later today. 

Most looking forward to Ed Davis leading this team. Ross v Lamb. Acy hustling. Tu Holloway v Ben Uzoh for the 3rd PG spot.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Ed davis had a solid game as did Ross


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

T Ross goes off for 21 and looked really good. 

Donut for the Rockets was lights out, completely owned Davis. Sigh. Ed did have a better looking jumper.


----------



## adman da madman (Dec 1, 2011)

ross can get UP, massive hops


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Ross and DD are going to be ridiculously fun to watch. 

It's also worth noting that Valanciunas has been selected over Donut for LTU Olympic team.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Yowza. 



> Ed Davis ‏@eddavis32
> Couldnt have said it better RT @Fu*k__You_B*tch: @eddavis32 You better step up next year or the Raptors wasted a pick..


Nice to read the comment from Davis. He really does need to improve, especially considering he's nearly a 3rd year pro now.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Porn Player said:


> Yowza.
> 
> Nice to read the comment from Davis. He really does need to improve, especially considering he's nearly a 3rd year pro now.


raps should have let him play last season. bargnani was injured, amir was in dog house, and we decided to give minutes to aaron gray, jamal magloire. ed davis played less minutes in his second season! how did that ****ing happen?

raps are responsible for ruining him if he doesn't pan out.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

He still got some decent burn, he simply didn't play well enough. Like I said, he's now a 3rd year pro, he should have improved, and I'm not sure he has.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Porn Player said:


> He still got some decent burn, he simply didn't play well enough. Like I said, he's now a 3rd year pro, he should have improved, and I'm not sure he has.


decent burn? with bargnani and amir out of the lineup he should have averaged 30mpg. but no he averaged 25mpg. that after averaging 26mpg as a rookie. that alone has me scratching my head at dwayne casey. i mean why exactly wouldn't we want him on the floor at all times?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

25mpg isn't decent burn? You play the minutes you deserve, he didn't deserve any more. Casey plays to win, that much is obvious.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Porn Player said:


> 25mpg isn't decent burn? You play the minutes you deserve, he didn't deserve any more. Casey plays to win, that much is obvious.


aaron gray and jamal magloire arent going to win you more games than ed davis. i think casey's unwillingness to play ed davis is a sign that while he may be good with a veteran team, he's not the right coach for a young developing team. he needs to show tough love to his young players and let them go through mistakes. this team should not be signing any veterans.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

You're not getting the point. If Ed doesn't improve in 25mpg over 2 seasons, an extra 5mpg isn't turning him into a player. 

You need veterans to show the youth how to play. Magloire and Gray played well in the time they saw (both less than Davis), it is t theirs or Caseys fault that Ed never took his chances.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

All came to close with a narrow win over the Knicks yesterday. 

Shame the roster never played out as first expected. 

Ross and Ed Davis were the only two players of NBA caliber on the squad. 

Davis looks improved. More fluidity in his jumpshot that's transitioned to his free throw. Ross looked good both ways, even though his shot wasn't always falling.


----------

